# ABSTRACT: Diagnostic Usefulness Of The MRT Test For Food Hypersensitivity



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

1997, SUPLEMENT 1, 61-65 MRT TEST - NEW GENERATION OF TESTSFOR FOOD HYPERSENSITIVITY IN CHILDREN AND ADULTS Kaczmarski Maciej, Pasula Mark, Sawicka Ewa, Werpachowska Irena.III Children Clinic, University of Bialystok Medical School. Abstract: In this paper results of an assessment of the diagnostic usefulness of the MRT test in 21 children between the ages of 2 to 5 years hypersensitive to cowï¿½s milk are discussed. The new feature of MRT is the possibility of detecting cell reactions to harmful antigens using an in vitro method in reference to granulocytes, lymphocytes and blood platelets. Using the test in question the method yielded the sensitivity of 94.5 percent. It was also determined that the most frequent reactions were to alfa-lactoalbumin in 85.7 percent, beta-lactoglobuline in 66.7 percent, whey proteins in 57.1 percent and casein in 47.6 percent of the patients. It was demonstrated that the differentiated cell types reacted in following fashion: lymphocytes - 38.5%; granulocytes - 47.6%; mixed reactivity (combination of lymphocytes an platelets) - 14.2%. In the control group consisting of 6 healthy children, test- negative results were found in 66.6% for the four tested antigens. In two cases MRT Test identified reactions to the fraction of alfa-globulune as high as 16.6% and beta-globuline as high as 16.5% respectively. The MRT Test seems to be useful in diagnosing levels of food hypersensitivity, possibly through detecting reactions of specific cell groups. The MTR Test demonsrated better diagnostic results then the ALCAT Test.**The MRT Test is the basis for the dietary regimen of the LEAP Program.Entire publication posted at www.leapallergy.com


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Odd is it that this abstract has no associated physical document and that it was published by apparently obscure people. It doesn't really define what MRT is and what it is detecting and how these values were determined. Presumably, there is some word limit on the abstract's length, but at 208 words it seems it could be longer.Besides, food allergies have *nothing* to do with IBS anyway, so the points I mentioned are moot.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The physical document is posted at www.leapallergy.com. The Journal is NOT obscure, "Pediatryczny", is a European peer-review publication. The study was published in the 1997 supplement for original research. readers of these posts may not be aware that this is very common for cause-directed research involving foods and additives because most of this work is done in Europe by European investigators (Spain, Italy, U.K, Poland, and Scandinavian coubntries). Most work, as you know, in the U.S. is focused on investigations likely to lead to thedevelopment of interventional pharmaceutical solutions as this is heavily subsidized.Dr's Kaczmarski and Sawicka are very respected in in Europe, and the medical school and clinic where the study was performed is also very large and well-respected. The journal is not in English, therefore the article was translated.The study was performed by these physicians in their clinic and laboratory at their medical-university based hospital to determine if the MRT test (technical name) which is used as the basis for the LEAP Diet performed as claimed: accurately detected end-point immune reactions involving the "circulating" immune system. The second purpose was to perform a preliminary comparison of the positive-predictive value of the new MRT versus the old automated cytotoxic test, ALCAT.To do so the study had to be performed in a country where SIGNET could legally provide an ALCAT device and have the test performed. Since another company owns the patents in the U.S. and the U.K., it had to be done in a country where Signet had obtained those old rights. Hence the location.These doctors determined that in the selected patients whose reactivity to milk fractions had been unquestionably established, the MRT results not only correlated better than 94%, it was able to discriminate between the milk-fraction reactions. The software was also modified to allowed the investigators not only to ascertain the degree of an and point response (the normal MRT test result: plasma fluid differential) but to deetrmine which cell types were producing the response for academic discussion. Their conclusions, in stated in the full report, are that the test performs as claimed.Having seen these (2) reports, the reports published in American Clinical Laboratory last year (to the laboratory profession) on the new technology, and on interviews with physicians using the method clinically, Nova University asked for and received Signets cooperation in pursuing an NIH Grant of approximately $1,000,000 to perform a large, prospective study of the use of LEAP in the clinical treatment of IBS. That grant application is being prepared, the study protocol has been completed by the medical school at Nova, the physician in charge of the investigation has been identified and approved (Dr. Douglas Sandberg of University Of Miami/Jackson medical Center faculty and staff...board certified in Gastroenterology and Pediatrics)and the project moves forward in accordance with NIH procedures for securing such grants.NOTE: Your statment that "food allergies" have nothing to do with IBS is, by common definition, fundamentally sound as Type I immediate hypersensitivity reactions only occur in about 1-5% of the population, and account for 5% or less of all the immune reactions involved in hypersensitivity. The problem is the other types of hypersensitivity reactions (the other 95%), not Type I allergy.The MRT Test used in LEAP does not test for this "allergy" type as it is rare and can be identified by established means. The test identifies end-point reactions of the "circulating" immune systems cells (granulocytic, lymphocytic, and platelet reactions regardless of the eliciting or precipitating pathway...it is a true end-point test).[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 08-18-2000).][This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 08-18-2000).]


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Could you provide a basic definition of Type I? How many types are there?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Steve:The Merck Manual lists Types 1 through 4 at this site: http://www.merck.com/pubs/mmanual/section1...ter148/148a.htm JeanG


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I am sorry. I just spent all morning answering questions on the SNAKE OIL Discussion Board thread and on the LEAP study thread on this Board...and I gotta go Steve.I will add something to this tomorrow. I am not ignoring your post...these other threads were flamethrowers though so I have to go where the fire is.Mike


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

For those who have read the thread on LEAP and the LEAP Test and dietary modification programs (found under "...NEW PATENT..." on the Product Board and a Clinical report on this board) and who wish to read the case of Lisa from the Nevada Digestive Disease Association who entered the LEAP program in Early August 2000 for IBS, CROHNS, and FIBROMYALGIA she has posted her reports on the program on the AMERICAS DOCTOR DIGESTIVE DISEASE CONDITIONS Forum. (www.americasdoctor.com). There is a separate thread in the Digestive Disease Forum which the members of this Board may find interesting. Especially in the context of the assertion that food intolerance has nothing to do with IBS...or fibromyalgia for that matter.


----------

